# Got told off!



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
Please take note :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> Please take note :thumbup:


I think the yarn needs to be a fine crochet cotton. There are some beautiful crochet bookmarks to make!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Dear,,,, Never gave that a thought.... Wonder if linen ones I do are considered too thick.... I'll ask the librarian.... who is also a knitter.


----------



## lerryngal (Nov 17, 2012)

I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

lerryngal said:


> I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!


Well, she's not really, just so very studious, loves her books, she was as tactful as a child her age can be (not very). 
She wouldn't knowingly upset her Grandma. Not that Grandma WAS upset, she thought it all quite amusing - but tried hard not to show it


----------



## lerryngal (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll let her off then Lol. However, I have been using the same crocheted book mark that my lovely Mom-in-law made for me over 20 years ago, and it has never caused any damage to any of my books, and I do love my books.
Mine's not made from any fancy lace yarn, just ordinary 4ply.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

It's nice that she loves books so much. I wish I could get my 11 year old son to read more. I read all the time but mostly on the Kindle so I have no need for bookmarks.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

My daughter is obsessed with books - she reads all the time. She will not use bookmarks that are thicker than paper because it "wrecks the page and puts pressure on the spine".

If only she would be obsessed with cleaning her room...


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm obsessed with books, and very long time ago i worked in the libary i've seen all matter of things used as a book mark what gets me is dog eared pages,but i've never seen a book damaged by book marks, just plain ole worn out from being read,and i never break a books spine,good quality books lay open on their on


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

ps. my mother would press flowers in her Bible,and it very thin pages, flowers are much thicker than book marks


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

nan-ma
No doubt you are right, but bear in mind she's just a little girl doing what she thinks is right, looking after her books


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad she cares about her books, that bodes well for her future educational goals.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Sennaa said:


> My daughter is obsessed with books - she reads all the time. She will not use bookmarks that are thicker than paper because it "wrecks the page and puts pressure on the spine".
> 
> If only she would be obsessed with cleaning her room...


I have a daughter the same. Always reading. Worried about wrecking the books but not worried about her clothes being wrecked on the floor of her bedroom.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> Please take note :thumbup:


Can you get a picture of the book mark? Should have been made with #10 or #20 crochet thread and not yarn. I will hold my judgement of this child till I get a better description or picture of the object in question. TSK!!! :shock:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> Please take note :thumbup:


That is gorgeous. My daughter is very protective of her books, thanks for the warning.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't care for yarn bookmarks either as I have ripped, wrinkled and torn the top of pages with those darn things.

And if left in for a long period of time they mess up the page so they don't lay flat along the spine.

The thinner the better.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

I never had any idea that a bookmark thicker than the paper could damage the book! wow, new to me.
and in reply to the original post:
I would teach my grand daughter that when she gets a gift, to say, "thank you" and take it and shut the heck up if she does not like it! I taught my sons that, and I am glad I did. now, if I could just teach my husband...


Sennaa said:


> My daughter is obsessed with books - she reads all the time. She will not use bookmarks that are thicker than paper because it "wrecks the page and puts pressure on the spine".
> 
> If only she would be obsessed with cleaning her room...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It's nice that she loves books so much. I wish I could get my 11 year old son to read more. I read all the time but mostly on the Kindle so I have no need for bookmarks.


Read to him--or get two copies and let him read along...something exciting! My daughter and I read the Harry Potter series starting when she was in the 2nd grade...ask the librarian for something to read aloud to him!


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Why is everyone believing an 11 year old. Bookmarks keep your place in a book. They can be made out paper, silver, gold, thread, and yes - Yarn. Just keep reading books.

I wear books out. I dog ear the pages, break the spines, shove them in my purse, curl the front to back when reading the first half and then curl the back to front in order to finish a book. I have torn them into sections if they are too big to carry. My books have coffee cup rings, food stains, grease spots and tears from when them make me cry. I do keep reading all I can get my hands on. They are my books.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

nbaker said:


> Why is everyone believing an 11 year old. Bookmarks keep your place in a book. They can be made out paper, silver, gold, thread, and yes - Yarn. Just keep reading books.
> 
> I wear books out. I dog ear the pages, break the spines, shove them in my purse, curl the front to back when reading the first half and then curl the back to front in order to finish a book. I have torn them into sections if they are too big to carry. My books have coffee cup rings, food stains, grease spots and tears from when them make me cry. I do keep reading all I can get my hands on. They are my books.


Oh dear!
I'm not the bookmark police!
Nobody said it was true, that they WOULD ruin the books, just passing on what this little girl said (and no, she is neither a rude nor ungrateful child)
I only posted it as I thought it was amusing how seriously this youngster cared for her books.
You can do what you wish, mark your page any way you want, as you say, they are your books


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm with you Tryalot. I thought it was quite cute. Made me smile.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Rather ungreatful,and badly in need of some good manners. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

My daughter was the same as a teen, books and untidy bedroom, until I said to her that if her dirty washing was not in the laundry bin, it would not get washed as I couldn't sort out the clean from the dirty. Of course, the inevitable happened, she went to change for a night out and had nothing clean to wear, she soon learned to pick up her dirty washing!!

I must say that I admire the little girls honesty, it saves grandma wasting her time making what she doesn't want, when she could be making what she does want.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, I think this GD actually deserves a gift - probably a knitted one :-D - for her, not for the books... I am deeply impressed! A child that yang who not only reads - actual books, on paper, not just electron files - but also loves her books and treasures them enough to think what would be good for the pages when marking the place... I would be so proud of such a GD! Most children now want it all "chewed up", a movie, not a book, a shortened file if possible... It makes me happy that children like that still exist. *hug*


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

sandyP said:


> Sennaa said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter is obsessed with books - she reads all the time. She will not use bookmarks that are thicker than paper because it "wrecks the page and puts pressure on the spine".
> ...


That won't change intel she leaves home & HAS to do all of her own work :lol: :roll:


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol how funny  she sounds like she has a lot of spirit and in this day and age you need a strong will just to get by.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

My 11 year old warned me of the sane thing when I started knitting bookmarks. Now I use embroidery thread and a size 1 needle. It's perfect!


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

She's a cute little girl and I think it is amusing what she said and what's more amusing is the reaction of some of the ADULTS on this forum. Keep knitting girls and see the humour in this, let's not 
make something out of nothing! Enjoy your day and I wish my 
granddaughter will look after her books the same way.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

actually she was right - I made one too thick and it ruins the binds of the book, if you cherish books like me its not good- I'm glad she cherishs her books at such a young age...


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I collect bookmarks, and very seldom use them in books. If I knit or crocheted a bookmark for someone and they and they gave the above response, I'd say 'then hang it on your bulletin board -- it's a handmade keepsake.' Thinking you have to use a bookmark as such is very literal -- think creativily! 

Take Joy,


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

nbaker said:


> Why is everyone believing an 11 year old. Bookmarks keep your place in a book. They can be made out paper, silver, gold, thread, and yes - Yarn. Just keep reading books.
> 
> I wear books out. I dog ear the pages, break the spines, shove them in my purse, curl the front to back when reading the first half and then curl the back to front in order to finish a book. I have torn them into sections if they are too big to carry. My books have coffee cup rings, food stains, grease spots and tears from when them make me cry. I do keep reading all I can get my hands on. They are my books.


This is a great response -- I agree -- books serve us, not the other way around.

Take Joy,


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

nbaker said:


> Oh dear!
> I'm not the bookmark police!
> Nobody said it was true, that they WOULD ruin the books, just passing on what this little girl said (and no, she is neither a rude nor ungrateful child)
> I only posted it as I thought it was amusing how seriously this youngster cared for her books.
> You can do what you wish, mark your page any way you want, as you say, they are your books


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

She doesn't sound rude or ungrateful, certainly not a brat, just honest and caring about her passion. I've never made bookmarks from anything but paper, ribbon or simply thread, for the reason the little girl gave, it seems obvious to me. I think she should be encouraged.

As for not believing an 11 year old, is it considered that they lie all the time? It would have been dishonest if she'd thanked the giver then not used the bookmark. We brought our children up to be honest on all occasions, like us. It might be unfashionable, you might get a reputation for being difficult but your integrity is intact, your conscience clear. Our grandchildren are just the same and valued even more for it.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it. She takes care of her books. Precious possessions in this day and age.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

What a lovely little girl and such an amusing story. I love books and always have. I read to my children and passed on my love of books and reading to them, they in turn have passed on that love to their children. My graddaughters have a wall of shelves all filled with well read books and I am never stumped for a gift for them! I also collect book-marks and try to buy a souvenier one whereever I visit, I never use them as bookmarks though I usually use an old till receipt or bus ticket.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting! :-o


----------



## Bella Mela (Jun 12, 2012)

Your granddaughter is correct in stating that a thick bookmark can damage a book. Anything that puts pressure on the spine of the book can compromise it. Unless a book has a library binding, meaning that it is sewn and glued, then it is just glued which breaks down over time with use or careless use, such as thick bookmarks. I am a retired children's librarian and we teach children not to use anything thicker than paper explaining why.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages. Please take note :thumbup:


 Thanks for this....made me smile...GD is an honest ten year old and she loves her books...encourage... encourage....reading is a treasure for life! I collect books and bookmarks too..for me thin is better.....but made and given with love is best of all!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Bernadettebunty said:


> ... I never use them as bookmarks though I usually use an old till receipt or bus ticket.


They're usually close to hand, I can't usually remember where 'proper' bookmarks are.

The ones sent by charities can be lovely, I try to keep them available. Rarely succeed


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a ten year old studious ten year old GD too. I can just hear her saying the same thing. I had to just redo a cashmere blend lace hat because the crown was too "pointy". We know what we like! She wouldn't believe me that it would naturally flatten out with wear. For her, I don't mind!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

timely reminder for us all to ask recipient before we go to the trouble of making a gift however big or small.


----------



## Jolson (Nov 20, 2012)

I would use #5 pearl cotton.

Julie


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

So glad to have a reader in my son. WE do a double take to read even a commercial along the road. I to love to read.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Wow, some people need to lighten up!! 
So an 11 year old has an opinion, but I guess that isn't okay with some of you. Hmmmm, but it is okay for you to have yours-that doesn't sound fair.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Wow, I think this GD actually deserves a gift - probably a knitted one :-D - for her, not for the books... I am deeply impressed! A child that yang who not only reads - actual books, on paper, not just electron files - but also loves her books and treasures them enough to think what would be good for the pages when marking the place... I would be so proud of such a GD! Most children now want it all "chewed up", a movie, not a book, a shortened file if possible... It makes me happy that children like that still exist. *hug*


I'm in agreement. It is adorable that she is so serious about protecting her books. How about knitting her a "book bag" to carry her books in?


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Now that's a conscientious reader!!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with whomever noted that the bookmark shouldn't be much thicker than the pages of the book.
My husband has a hard time finding the Bible passages in church so when he first sits down waiting for service to start he marks each of the passages in his Bible. I noticed that a couple Sundays there were more passages than the little ribbon markers his Bible had so I made him some crocheted book markers. The first one I used size 10 crochet thread. It wrinkled the pages in his Bible and would let the Bible close properly. I was intending on making him 3 or 4 more and was concerned what would happen to his favorite Bible if we added that much thickness so I made the next 1 using size 20 crochet thread and then the last 2 using size 30 tatting thread. We ended up using the size 20 and 10 thread bookmarks in other books he read and I made 2 more using the size 30 tatting thread.


----------



## MyrtlesDaughter (Dec 4, 2011)

So, did you get them back? I'm sure you could put them to good use.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

lpeni said:


> Wow, some people need to lighten up!!
> So an 11 year old has an opinion, but I guess that isn't okay with some of you. Hmmmm, but it is okay for you to have yours-that doesn't sound fair.


Well said!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay!


----------



## waychar07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well gee, I have to agree with the kid. I love books and I would never dream of putting a thick bookmark in a book. The bookmarks can damage the spine. Also never dog ear a page. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Make the same bookmark at the beginning and end of a pretty piece of ribbon and just put the ribbon part between the pages.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

That is funny! I know she does have a point. But where does it stop? Perhaps we should make bookmarks out of very fine thread, that it is naturally acid and dye free. We can use toothpicks for knitting needles to accommodate the thread size. 

It is good that she respects books. I grew up with a mother who loved to read, but always turned the corners to keep her place. I wonder if she still does this? Perhaps I should make her a bookmark for Christmas.

Has anyone seen (and/or used) the magnetic bookmarks? My kids have had these at various times, but I don't think they ever really used them as bookmarks because it was more fun to play with the magnets. I always feared they would tear the page trying to get the magnets separated. I was wondering what the opinions of others who have used them are.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

I am impressed that the GD respects her books! Maybe she can be creative and find another use for said bookmarks!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

nbaker said:


> Why is everyone believing an 11 year old. Bookmarks keep your place in a book. They can be made out paper, silver, gold, thread, and yes - Yarn. Just keep reading books.
> 
> I wear books out. I dog ear the pages, break the spines, shove them in my purse, curl the front to back when reading the first half and then curl the back to front in order to finish a book. I have torn them into sections if they are too big to carry. My books have coffee cup rings, food stains, grease spots and tears from when them make me cry. I do keep reading all I can get my hands on. They are my books.


Just wondered, do you treat your other possessions like this ?


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used the magnetic ones and had the pages tear. Now I use those magnets as holders on the fridge for my grandson's art projects.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> nbaker said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone believing an 11 year old. Bookmarks keep your place in a book. They can be made out paper, silver, gold, thread, and yes - Yarn. Just keep reading books.
> ...


How wonderful people still read but after paying good money for books and magazines I would perfer if you didn't return a book of mine in that condition.

Here...in my neighborhood books are rotated round and round and I must return all hardbacks to my neighbor. The paperbacks are mine to pass on to others, usually. I still treat them with respect even if donated to a thrift store.

And the too thick bookmarks I just hang on my corkboard or on a drawer knob or somewhere.

Keep reading, keep knitting and be happy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Make the same bookmark at the beginning and end of a pretty piece of ribbon and just put the ribbon part between the pages.


I was just about to suggest that as it is pretty and practical.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I love a book, always have one in my bag. I do not drive, so as soon as I sit on the bus or train out it comes. I always try to keep it nice but alas they get tatty. My craft books on the other hand are well kept and lovely. Tatty or pristime its lovely that this little girl loves a book. I say well done that she spoke up,would rather someone tell me that as much as they loved what I made it didnt serve the purpose, and next time I could try a new method.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree. I would never have said anything at all. Accept the present, say thank you with feeling, put the book marks to good use. Put them on your mirror [my teen granddaughter has a zillion things on the mirror on her dressing table and Heaven forbid if you touch one. There are other uses for the beautiful, loveingly made book marks. No need for any one to be hurt. Be kind. Be tactfull.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I don't think the Grandmother was "told off"... more like she was "advised" or simply told the truth. 

And, it's good to know; thanks for the post.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It's nice that she loves books so much. I wish I could get my 11 year old son to read more. I read all the time but mostly on the Kindle so I have no need for bookmarks.


My Grandson wouldn't read a book until he was about 8 or 9. He loved to be read to, but not read himself. Then his Mom bought him the "Captain Underpants" books. Not classics, but got him interested in reading. He now reads all the time. We just have to get a book that interests them, not us. LOL!!!

As to the bookmark - - what if you made it out of fingering yarn or fine sock yarn? It would be much thinner. Could you block it thinner?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

always use thin yarn/thread or take a strip of ribbon and make a bookmark. At least the girl appreciates her books.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

tryalot said:


> lerryngal said:
> 
> 
> > I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!
> ...


See now here is what happens when you post a thread like this. This being a very supportive site, we all tend to rush to the defense of the poster. Now that you have clarified this point it makes it clear that you were not actually "told off" by a bratty ungrateful 10y.o. So in future you may want to think about your beginning post. Truth be told we don't want to see any GMa. as many of us are, being hurt/humiliated by our Gkids, because it happens.

So glad you are okay and your little one is a darling in your eyes.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My girlfriends son is the same way.. Its my guess he is about 10 also... so hard to believe.. but he is a very serious little boy and what comes out of his mouth is always facts..  I love the child and understand his personality but some think hes a bit bossy and a bit of a brat... All of us that know and love him are convinced he will either be a CEO of a company or the President....

Go and get some velum and make her a pretty little book mark.. maybe a set of them so she has enough to spread out over all the books she is reading... velum in nice and thin and takes embossing beautifully..



tryalot said:


> lerryngal said:
> 
> 
> > I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!
> ...


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Such a small request, really. 

Just crochet a very loose lace pattern with thin yarn, then press (block) the h*** out of it until it's flatter than a pancake...wait, that would be too thick....flatter than a crepe. That should do the trick. I've also seen them laminated. Protects the craft as well as the book.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> always use thin yarn/thread or take a strip of ribbon and make a bookmark. At least the girl appreciates her books.


This is a great idea. Take a pretty ribbon, crochet an lace edge on each end. Pretty crochet from GMa and very thin ribbon for her book.


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

try alking books or reading to him still do to my son who is 26 and is slightly dislexic
Suzanne


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

It IS amusing. the problem is that it won't be amusing when she is 25 years old. I quite often end up dealing with adults that have never been taught to be polite and who think they are being honest when they are being rude. would it have hurt to say "thank you Grandma", and take the doggone thing? Later, she could have asked grandma to make one that was thinner. In a nice way. well, maybe she did... we did get this story third-hand.

You are right... lets see the humor and keep knitting. If I'm not careful, I'm going to turn into an old grump! 


pikkie said:


> She's a cute little girl and I think it is amusing what she said and what's more amusing is the reaction of some of the ADULTS on this forum. Keep knitting girls and see the humour in this, let's not
> make something out of nothing! Enjoy your day and I wish my
> granddaughter will look after her books the same way.


----------



## Linda S. (Aug 31, 2012)

I crochet bookmarks for both myself and my friends - and for putting them into a valuable/unique book, I just make a bookmark out of acid free paper, punch a hole in the top, and tie the crochet bookmark to it with a loop of thread. That way you can have your bookmark and see it on the shelf too!

Have a happy thanksgiving, all!

Linda


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!


I have one word too...RUDE!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> Please take note :thumbup:


 Is why I have never looked at those patternss..
Glad for this little ones, wisdom.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Tryalot (and KPers), I have been reading all the comments further to your 'Got told off'.

May I suggest something. I do bookmarks but not knitted nor crocheted. If you can do jewelry and even if you don't this is so easy. So I make these bookmarks and sell them $15. People just love them and buy them for themselves and for gifts. So, you can do the same.

What you will need: thin wire, beads, pliers and inspiration! Also, you can make them long for a big book or short for a pocket size book. Ask you GD what colours she likes. Then you make this beautiful bookmark that does not brake the pages and fits in the middle of the book and the ends dangle with very nice pearls or beads or any kind of bling! Here are pictures of one of my bookmarks, the only one left, the rest all sold.

Go to a craft store and ask a saleswoman(men) and get to work... :thumbup:
p.s. You can even make both ends different.


----------



## Sjk0508 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been given some and do not use them for that very reason...they are too thick!


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

How pretty  I love your book marks 

I think a few people took the Grandmother wrong...as the mother of a strong willed daughter...I can tell you that my daughter had very good manners but she would defend her belongings and had I knitted when she was her age she probably would have told me the same thing lol not to be rude but to be honest. I would rather she be honest anyday then lie to save my feelings.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

As a retired school librarian, let me say that thick bookmarks damage book spines. Try knitting a small shape for the top and bottom connected by a thin cord or row of sinngle crochet . (that would certainly be "granddaughter and librarian approved") I've done small flowers, little hearts, and snowflakes (sorry no patterns, I've just done them "freestyle.")


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

As a public librarian who has had the task of disposing of new boks that cannot to be used any more because the public have damaged them beyond repair (broken spines), I have several words. 
Good on you girl. Especially if she prefaced her statement with 'oh they are beautiful but'


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

lpeni said:


> Wow, some people need to lighten up!!
> So an 11 year old has an opinion, but I guess that isn't okay with some of you. Hmmmm, but it is okay for you to have yours-that doesn't sound fair.


I so agree! The poster said that her friend's granddaughter very TACTFULLY INFORMED her grandma that the bookmark was too thick and may damage her book. It IS ok for her to express her opinion. NO WHERE does it say she was rude.

I think what may have been misleading was the title of the post "Got Told Off". Pehaps that was a little 'tongue in cheek".


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Re the girl who lets her room be messy but reads a lot and takes care of her books: The problem is not so large as it would be if she ignored books and took care only of her clothes.


----------



## Birdie1954 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gotta love grandkids. I never thought thickness of a bookmark as being an issue, will have to keep that in mind. I once found an old metal Boye knitting needle gauge and stitch measure in a knitting book borrowed from the library.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Thats nice that you made something for her. I would appreciate ANYTHING someone made especially for me.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> Please take note :thumbup:


on one hand, i'd want to know if the items i am making are not suitable or practical...

on the other hand, i've been given items that are not suitable or practical {plastic canvas bookmarks are way too thick to be used as intended} but accepted them in the spirit in which they were made and given then found another use for them {i ended up using them as reminder cues, setting one on the dashboard would remind me to go to the library}.

i think that sometimes charities run into this dilemma, so they create guidelines such as acceptable yarn content {for delicate nude scalps}, widths and lengths {for warm scarves, so they don't end up with narrow or short items that recipients can't really use}, and such. sometimes folks gripe about the guidelines, but most folks are gracious enough to realize that they are there for a reason and comply accordingly.

it's funny that this should be about bookmarks, cuz some one recently suggested i make some; they suggested knit or crocheted. i don't work well with very delicate threads that would make an excellent bookmark; but late last night while losing sleep, i remembered that i have packs of blank cast~off cards that the library had in stock for card catalogs {the university no longer uses card catalogs so my husband brought the blanks home for me cuz i used them as gift tags one year}. so i'll be using those to create some cool book marks this time around!

grins, debra


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

dkwolf said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> ...


And I think you can use spray glue and fabrics or pretty papers and make some really nice ones if you are not a stamper.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Just before my son got married I told him I hoped he who take all his books with him when he moved,I came close to hitting him ,when in front of his wife to be he said,Some people like to read,It sounded like we never looked at a book,I told him who did he think bought him all the book and took him to the library from a early age,My husband love reading would fishone book and right away start on the next one,


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

I have cross stitched some and haven't gotten any comments like that about them? Huh?


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

My granddaughter also loves her books and has since being very little and will use only very thin paper for her book marks.
I do not consider this being a brat as she is now in college and doing very well due to her love of books and reading. Her room also is quite messy. We all have our priorities. :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

The child is saying what she believes is the truth, she should not be criticized for speaking her mind.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

have to agree with GD the thick bookmarks aren't particularly good for the book's spine. have you thought about a thin plastic canvas? I forget the exact count but it's over 20 holes per inch and you use embroidery floss. whatever you stitch has a delicate look to it.


----------



## martiwi (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds to me like she has wisdom.


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it is wonderful the way a child can be young enough to be honest. It doesn't sound as if she spoke in a rude way, but in a loving honest way about something she thought her grandmother should know.
Children are so used to being corrected, gently or not, that it doesn't occur to them to be less than honest about such things.
I would rather know that there is a problem with something, it itches, it is too heavy, too small or whatever, than to have it accepted graciously and never be used. I can usually find someone else to accept it and then make something different for the first person.


----------



## lyndaleen (Oct 25, 2012)

tryalot said:


> nbaker said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone believing an 11 year old. Bookmarks keep your place in a book. They can be made out paper, silver, gold, thread, and yes - Yarn. Just keep reading books.
> ...


I don't like thick bookmarks. They weaken the spine and can warp the hardcovers, especially when stacked. I think the 11 year old is great, AND I think TRYALOT is great for the post. KUDOS to both!!!! and thanks!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

tryalot-At least the GD was tactful. I do love hearing how she was taking care of her books!! Denise


----------



## lyndaleen (Oct 25, 2012)

booksmith said:


> As a retired school librarian, let me say that thick bookmarks damage book spines. Try knitting a small shape for the top and bottom connected by a thin cord or row of sinngle crochet . (that would certainly be "granddaughter and librarian approved") I've done small flowers, little hearts, and snowflakes (sorry no patterns, I've just done them "freestyle.")


Yes, they do damage spines and hardcovers. 
When I'm given a bookmark gift, I either hang it on the fridge or above my desk, etc.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I don't think this discussion should have been labeled "Got told off" in the first place. That's not fair. 

I also have a grand-daughter who treasures her books, and I would NEVER give her a bulky crocheted piece to stick in her books--not even one made of thin thread.

There are beautiful bookmarks at bookstores, some made of ribbons to go through the book, with beads at the top and bottom, others are thin like the pages of the book with beautiful photos and sayings. Much more thoughtful for a book lover. 

I applaud that young lady, as well as my grand-daughter, for taking care of her things. It also sounded like she very politely explained the problem, rather than letting you just continue to make them and throwing them in a pile somewhere. That shows her concern for your time, too.

I think some respect for her integrity is in order.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

How ungrateful


----------



## lyndaleen (Oct 25, 2012)

nbaker said:


> Why is everyone believing an 11 year old. Bookmarks keep your place in a book. They can be made out paper, silver, gold, thread, and yes - Yarn. Just keep reading books.
> 
> I wear books out. I dog ear the pages, break the spines, shove them in my purse, curl the front to back when reading the first half and then curl the back to front in order to finish a book. I have torn them into sections if they are too big to carry. My books have coffee cup rings, food stains, grease spots and tears from when them make me cry. I do keep reading all I can get my hands on. They are my books.


I love books and read all the time. I keep my books in as nice a shape as I can so someone else can enjoy them, either during or after my lifetime. To wear out a book because I'm too lazy to take care of it is selfish because it denies the reader who may not be able to afford a book. No one wants a greasy, coffee-stained, broken book. Selfish, it seems...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!


I don't think so at all. We are reading the written word without seeing her expression or hearing her tone of voice. I quote 'She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.' The key word here would be 'tactfully'. I think the child was not wrong in wanting to protect her beloved books & she didn't voice a dislike for the bookmarks as bookmarks, just that they would do damage. I think if a bookmark is made that meets the child's standard, she would be very appreciative of it. I see nothing wrong with a child speaking up if it is done in a respectful manner & tone. Children are people & deserve to be treated as such, just like adults. If she were a brat, she wouldn't have been tactful.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!


That was a terrible thing to say. You don't know this child and children to tend to tell it like it is and exactly what they believe. Shame on you.


----------



## GenevaR (May 16, 2012)

I had a thick bookmark that a friend made for me -- and I just added a thin ribbon to put between the pages and it works beautifully. The mate to it is on my key chain for the house and it makes it real easy to find.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

NJG said:


> lerryngal said:
> 
> 
> > I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!
> ...


Agreed! I didn't care for that either.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Another comment I'd like to dispute: "why is everyone believing an 11 year old?" What??? A person who is 11 knows nothing? That is wrong and rude. I've known 11 year olds, and younger, with a whole lot more sense, knowledge, and brains than Many adults I've known. 

That has been a pet peeve of mine for as long as I can remember: that adults think they don't have to treat children with any respect for their intelligence and worth. Yes, children should obey their parents, but adults should respect children as people of worth in their own right, too. You'd be surprised how much more respect you'll get from a child you've treated with respect. 

Besides: the 11 year old was RIGHT. Right.


----------



## lyndaleen (Oct 25, 2012)

GenevaR said:


> I had a thick bookmark that a friend made for me -- and I just added a thin ribbon to put between the pages and it works beautifully. The mate to it is on my key chain for the house and it makes it real easy to find.


EXCELLENT idea! That way the beautiful bookmark can be visable on the front when it's laying.


----------



## lyndaleen (Oct 25, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> Another comment I'd like to dispute: "why is everyone believing an 11 year old?" What??? A person who is 11 knows nothing? That is wrong and rude. I've known 11 year olds, and younger, with a whole lot more sense, knowledge, and brains than Many adults I've known.
> 
> That has been a pet peeve of mine for as long as I can remember: that adults think they don't have to treat children with any respect for their intelligence and worth. Yes, children should obey their parents, but adults should respect children as people of worth in their own right, too. You'd be surprised how much more respect you'll get from a child you've treated with respect.
> 
> Besides: the 11 year old was RIGHT. Right.


I didn't like the way it was bragged, "I wear books out..." then goes into detail how she tears up a book and makes the book too disgusting to pass to someone else, say in a nursing home. Books shouldn't be greasy with food stains and broken spines. yuck!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Rather ungreatful,and badly in need of some good manners. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


so wrong, if only you knew her!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

denisejh said:


> tryalot-At least the GD was tactful. I do love hearing how she was taking care of her books!! Denise


well thank you for noticing!
The title "got told off" is dry humour really, therefore I conclude that rarely do British humour and American humour coincide. I won't make that mistake again :lol:

Janina,
love your bookmarks


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

tryalot said:


> The title "got told off" is dry humour really, therefore I conclude that rarely do British humour and American humour coincide. I won't make that mistake again :lol:


I understood ... :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

It sounds like Santa needs to bring her an e-reader for Christmas. I love mine and you can download books from the library for free. All you need is a library card.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

really this many pages about a book mark


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

cheron16 said:


> really this many pages about a book mark


 :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I have crocheted and knit bookmarks as gifts...never once did any of the voracious readers mention this. I hope they weren't just being kind


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> Please take note :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: They sure know how they want things done.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I too had read somewhere that thicker bookmarks would damage the spine of books, so although I have collected a few bookmark patterns, if I were to make one as a gift, I would make it out of the thinnest of yarns/threads, and perhaps even laminate it after it was blocked so it would always look beautiful.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

tryalot said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > tryalot-At least the GD was tactful. I do love hearing how she was taking care of her books!! Denise
> ...


    I cannot believe what my eyes are reading. It was a joke ladies. Don't be so serious about everything. if I told you the things my 10 yr. old GD says to me, you would want me to pack her away and never to see her again. I find they are very funny in their directness and not in a rude way at all. That's how the children are today, not like us when we were growing, timid and afraid to say how we feel. Rudeness I will not tolerate, but you have to see the lighter side of what they say. I find it hilarious and she was only being honest. Bookmarks are normally crocheted with thread or a lighter weight yarn. If they are too thick they do destroy the spine of the books. Take it easy and don't be so quick to call other people's children names. You don't know them. Let's move on from here.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

tryalot said:


> well thank you for noticing!
> The title "got told off" is dry humour really, therefore I conclude that rarely do British humour and American humour coincide. I won't make that mistake again :lol:
> 
> I was quite sure this was the case.
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

tryalot said:


> well thank you for noticing!
> The title "got told off" is dry humour really, therefore I conclude that rarely do British humour and American humour coincide. I won't make that mistake again :lol:
> 
> I was quite sure this was the case.
> ...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

tryalot said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > tryalot-At least the GD was tactful. I do love hearing how she was taking care of her books!! Denise
> ...


Thank you Tryalot,

I think your GD was polite and instead of throwing away the bookmark she told you the truth. She is maybe using a picture or some kind of paper to keep her page. Again, may i suggest that you invite her over and make the bookmark together or at least she can tell you what she wants and you can make it.

Don't want to be rude to anyone, but I think we have talked about it enough. Enjoy what you will do and your GD will also enjoy it.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Me too! Your GD sounds like a rare treasure. I had a very old family bible, which had survived through storms and mis-handling for a century.
I was concerned about following the tradition and passing it on to a suitable family member.
This book had been passed from Aunts to Nieces, Grandmother to Granddaughter. 
The problem was I have two grand-daughters. Rather than tear the poor book into two pieces [it was already in a fragile state], I decided to give it to my elder grand-daughter, and gave another more practical bible to the younger one. They were both delighted, but the elder GD brought tears to my eyes when she gazed at me sincerely and said 'Thank-you for trusting me with this'. Before she left school she had already qualified as a Librarian for our National Library, so I think the book found its rightful home.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!


I disagree. If it was a tactful comment, then it was appropriate. Most kids are taught how valuable books are, and they certainly wouldn't want to damage them.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Vellum is a wonderful material to work with and would make beautiful bookmarks.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My mom made many, many crochet bookmarks, she made them with very fine cotton crochet thread, finer than the stuff I learned on, which was Knitcrosheen. She also made some tatted ones that were made of thread almost as thin as sewing thread.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I have made beaded book marks which are the thickness of chrochet thread. However if the book has a weak spine it will only make it worst.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Being told it is too thick isn't as bad as being told by a Grandaughter she wouldn't put handknit things on her baby. Guess who isn't getting anything knit ever. Having children that are readers I'm happy to learn there are more out there.


----------



## colorcrochet (Nov 3, 2012)

Patterns do make marks on pages. Loved books should not be bookmarked with anything thicker than a couple of pages in a book, sorry but I agree with the girl and rather than keep giving her bookmarks she wouldn't use, she was honest. My mother made me several crochet bookmarks and I love them all, kept them all, but never used them in a book.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I started reading when I was 5 years old. Big brother was reading so I had to also! I use several different objects as a book mark but I think my favorite is the "key cards" my hubby gets from the motels he stays in for work. It really is not a good idea to leave them behind because the magnetic strip actually holds on the your personal information and can be easily hacked. Any way, they are great book markers! The size of a credit card. I usually do the magnet thing to them to erase the information first though. Just in case!


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

I understand how you feel about that. In fact, I tend to wonder at the choices made these days. I have seen tiny babies wearing 'camouflage' clothes and denim pants, matched so smartly with 'track-shoes', even though they are still a long way from crawling, let alone walking!
Seems today's generation is being deprived of not only its childhood, but babies are expected to look like teens.
Why oh why would someone NOT want to have their child wear hand-knits? It's as if the wool would carry 'germs'! And denim would be so rough on a babies' skin.
Commonsense is a rare commodity ... OK. Rant over. Back to my knitting. lol!
I think the main reason people are refusing hand-knits is because they don't know how to launder them safely.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

run4 I'm intrigued about the key cards. We use them for a fortnight when we visit the Sydney Royal Easter Show, staying at a Motel.
I never realised how vital the information on them was!
I don't think we've ever gotten to keep ours. Must ask hubby.
How do you 'erase' with a magnet?


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Reading at 5 yrs old. That reminds me of when my daughter was 2 yrs old. I used to buy her a 'Little Golden Book' each week, and she'd get me to read it to her over and over, until she had memorised it, and would then proceed to 'read' out loud, turning pages as she went.
My brother was visiting from Canada and wanted to buy her a present. I recommended a Golden Book in a Series about 'Aussie the Unbearable Bear' ... one of her favourites.
As we drove towards the bridge over Nepean River, headed for our Mountain home, my daughter opened the book and started to 'read'. "This is the place where it all begins, you see, Aussie the Unbearable Bear only has to THINK of a place and KAPOW......"
At that point my Brother almost drove into the pylon on the bridge, due to gazing in amazement at this tiny 2 yr old 'reading' a book she'd just been given.
Of course, she could go no further, because the 'places' changed with each issue .... it was hilarious!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I only make bookmarks out of cotton thread.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bernie, I really like your lace shawl and would like to know the name of the pattern and where I could locate it. I seem to collect lace shawl patterns and dream of finishing all of them - imagine a cedar line chest full of a rainbow of colors of lace. And think of touching them. Thanks, Carol


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm with the Granddaughter I live my books and will not use anything thicker than paper.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Sally Forth said:


> Reading at 5 yrs old. That reminds me of when my daughter was 2 yrs old. I used to buy her a 'Little Golden Book' each week, and she'd get me to read it to her over and over, until she had memorised it, and would then proceed to 'read' out loud, turning pages as she went.
> My brother was visiting from Canada and wanted to buy her a present. I recommended a Golden Book in a Series about 'Aussie the Unbearable Bear' ... one of her favourites.
> As we drove towards the bridge over Nepean River, headed for our Mountain home, my daughter opened the book and started to 'read'. "This is the place where it all begins, you see, Aussie the Unbearable Bear only has to THINK of a place and KAPOW......"
> At that point my Brother almost drove into the pylon on the bridge, due to gazing in amazement at this tiny 2 yr old 'reading' a book she'd just been given.
> Of course, she could go no further, because the 'places' changed with each issue .... it was hilarious!


What a lovely story! Thanks for the smile


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I Smiled when I read your story. Maybe the topic title is a little miss leading and harsh. nbaker cracked me up too. I think maybe you took it to personal about how you handle your books. At 11 my roller skates and AM/FM radio were my life. I am sure we are all passionate about something that others may love too, but do not have that obsessed passion for. I would love to see your work in question. Real books are are always a treasure. And are much easier to read when the power is out for days, I do say. (the ice storm years back had me with out power for over a week). I am not always good to my books. Maybe I should learn from your GD.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> I have just one word I'm afraid........ BRAT!!


She did say tactful


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Sally Forth said:


> I tend to wonder at the choices made these days. I have seen tiny babies wearing 'camouflage' clothes and denim pants, matched so smartly with 'track-shoes', ....
> 
> I think the main reason people are refusing hand-knits is because they don't know how to launder them safely.


When I asked son what colour I should knit for his new son he said that the mother liked anything in grey. For a baby? He got pale blue, I explained that I couldn't find a baby wool in gray Didn't look too hard ...

As for the laundering problem I think that mot young mothers can't even be bothered to wash by hand. I used to love it, still do, but I don't represent the world


----------



## Glitz (Apr 28, 2012)

kww43 said:


> I think it is wonderful the way a child can be young enough to be honest. It doesn't sound as if she spoke in a rude way, but in a loving honest way about something she thought her grandmother should know.
> Children are so used to being corrected, gently or not, that it doesn't occur to them to be less than honest about such things.
> I would rather know that there is a problem with something, it itches, it is too heavy, too small or whatever, than to have it accepted graciously and never be used. I can usually find someone else to accept it and then make something different for the first person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Janina said:


> Tryalot (and KPers), I have been reading all the comments further to your 'Got told off'.
> 
> May I suggest something. I do bookmarks but not knitted nor crocheted. If you can do jewelry and even if you don't this is so easy. So I make these bookmarks and sell them $15. People just love them and buy them for themselves and for gifts. So, you can do the same.
> 
> ...


My DIL's Mom made those but she used lovely ribbon instead. They were quite pretty.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

crjc said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > Tryalot (and KPers), I have been reading all the comments further to your 'Got told off'.
> ...


Smart Idea!
:thumbup:


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

This little girl will go far with reading - and taking care of her books. so many children now won't read - or can't read - and have no respect for the books either - just throw them anywhere. My daughter - as a teen - as a complete book worm - laundry waiting to be folded and put away was left - waiting! She has done very well in life and now she is teaching her little grandson.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Just found out that the yearn I bought in AZ. comes from Canada and is called "Star Gazer" This is a high-end yearn. there is a wide strip of yearn with a nearrow end that has segments. The end with the segments is what you knit. I will have to make something and post it for you to see.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure that this young girl was being rude, rather she is being "careful". Thick bookmarks actually CAN damage books...tatted, crocheted or knitted.

The spines of books are no longer what they used to be when all books were leather bound.

Simple "pressed" biotanical's, such as 4 leaf clovers..between self adhesive pages are much thinner than knit or crochet items. There are some beautiful book marks available at book stores that will not damage books.

I realize that many of you think this girl is being "over protective"....but..I lived for many years of the hometown of both Ray Bradbury and the infamous Jack Benny ...it's always wise to be cautious. 

You can press a beautiful leaf between the pages of a book without damage....other items are up for "further review".

One of the things I gave my son, many years ago, he didn't appreciate until recently. A leather bound set of Jack London's tales. These books were not for the faint of heart. They surely were not "fairy tales'..but he recently found those books, packed away and has dug them out for his newborn son. When I gave my son those books I "sprinkled" glitter between the pages...there's still a bit of that glitter between the pages..didn't damage the books in the least *smile*.


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree! Not 'told off' at all...just a little girl who loves her GM AND her books. Sometimes children are so serious! One has to respect their feelings about the things THEY care about.

And nbaker? Don't ask to borrow my books. I'd make you replace them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Books can be "fragile" merchandise indeed. For all of the pieces of hardware we can obtain to download a book to.nothing will ever replace the original. We do need to protect them and see that our young people have that same respect. 

Oh yes in a few hours I can knit or crochet a bookmark...but I will never "rewrite" that book.....for instance there is simply no rewriting "to Kill a Mockingbird", no one will ever ever rewrite Truman Copote's "In true blood", just as no one will ever rewrite so many stories. What we do have is the respect of young people who respect the months and years of work that writers have dedicated to tell their "stories"!

Please visit any local library or book shop that can put quality and safe book marks in the hands of our young readers.

If you are looking for something with more "meaning"..you could always do what I do and drag out those old "funeral cards", from family members, long passed. They are thin, won't harm pages and make for interesting reading between chapters.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

geart idea as im reading a hard back book at present and i usually put a bit of paper in the page i stop reading at and i think your idea is great to put a crocheted piece in the page as a marker and as you said for it not to be thick i will take that on board and make a thinner one but can you give me the measurements of the marker as i would like to try to make one as i have not been knitting long only since october but im getting there as i have dyslexia it takes me a bit longer to do it.

thanks for the ideas and i will make a book marker soon.

angela uk



tryalot said:


> A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages.
> Please take note :thumbup:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

needlelark........i agree with you i say that reading a hard back book is great for you and it keeps your brain going and active as im 40+ i have to keep my brain going as i use to when i use to work as its good for you and also its great for everyone to have an interest is'nt it.

angela from wales uk



needlelark said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > A friend made up a couple of crocheted bookmarks for her very studious/serious 10 year old GD. She was very tactfully informed by GD that the bookmarks were a little too thick and would probably damage the pages. Please take note :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

purpleeone,,,
adore your positives!!!!!
you sound like a friend I have not met so far,
purplelady


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have an embroidery machine and I have made some beautiful bookmarks. Everyone I give them to, has loved them. At Christmas time I made ones with "silver bells', christmas trees, angels, to name a few. They don't take no time at all, and fun to make. Happpy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> i'm obsessed with books, and very long time ago i worked in the libary i've seen all matter of things used as a book mark what gets me is dog eared pages,but i've never seen a book damaged by book marks, just plain ole worn out from being read,and i never break a books spine,good quality books lay open on their on


It depends on what the book is. I dog ear pages. But that's because I had three toddlers who always pulled my bookmarkers out and lost my page for me. They're adults now, but I still am in the habit of dog earing, except for things like a Bible. Guilty as charged.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Cindy M said:


> I dog ear pages. But that's because I had three toddlers who always pulled my bookmarkers out and lost my page for me.


Why not just remember the page number?


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

I hope that they don't dog ear books that they borrow from the library or friends! I know that if someone did that to a book of mine - I would not be impressed at all!


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

OOoooh! Dog-ear a page in a book? Shock horror! My poor Mother's ashes will flutter all over the rose garden at the thought.
I was brought up to respect books, and I'm shocked to think tiny kids are free to play with them, removing precious bookmarks. 
What really burns me up is when I find comments and 'corrections' written in books that I borrow from the Library. I always point them out to the Librarian on return. I can't understand why some people regard themselves as qualified critics of books that have obviously proved so popular they're in public libraries.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha. All this talk about books makes me think of my fathers high school year books. The story goes he came home and my mom had my two older sisters in the bath. She went to take care of my father and when she came back to them, they found new bath toys. All of his yearbooks were soaked.


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Amen to that! DO NOT dog ear your books! Would you buy a chair and then take a hammer and dent it a little?


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Children are not observing the daily courtesies that we were exposed to as children. They see and hear vulgarities, and angry attitudes daily, at home, in school, in their music, in movies and TV. They are so absorbed in their social lives (which does not improve their chances in getting a decent education/a good job). No matter how many communication devices they have ~ (gotta have the latest, smallest, new electronic toy, which will be obsolete in 6 months or less, they still can't answer the simplest question on government, history (anything beyond last week), count change or respond to a "Thank you" or know how to accept a compliment. I don't even want to get started on personal appearance. I'm sure I'm not the only person who feels this way.
My Grandmother made me carry a clean hanky with at least a 1/4" of finely crocheted edge and on Sunday my hanky was fancy with a butterfly in one corner or pansies all the way around. Obsolete now. Bookmarks will be useless too, Kindle is taking over.
Kinda' miss the old days.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

azmom101 said:


> ... Bookmarks will be useless too, Kindle is taking over.


Well yes, but I suppose that people said something like that when Caxton developed his printing press, sending the manscript writers to penury 

Would you rather read a Kindle 'book' or a length of vellum which, to read, you needed to stand at a high desk and very carefully turn the yard-long over the top of the lectern?

That sounds romantic but, having done it at the BM Reading Room I can tell you it's tiring.

As is, on the eyes, reading a microfiche. I have a fiche reader but want to give it away - nobody seems to want it.

Yes, I prefer a book with paper pages but we can't stop progress - would you want to?


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I was bought up to say "Thank you" and to respect my elders, and now at 58 when I check out at a store the younger women look at me as if I am crazy when I thank them. When I go through a drive thru and say Thank you at the end of placing the order, they say "what" as if they missed me ordering something extra. I have given up repeating that I said "Thank you".


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

I don't believe that the words please and thank you have gone out "of style" My great grandson - nearly 5 years old - has been taught from when he could talk to say those words, both by his Grandma and his Dad. 
He loves his books, loves to be read to - and believe me they are not ear-marked. 
I don't have a "kindle" and don't want one - just give me a book that I can sit down and read!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

crafty75 said:


> I don't believe that the words please and thank you  have gone out "of style"


Nor do I. There are and always have been some uncouth people without good manners but that doesn't apply to the whole population.


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, after 43 years of collecting books, I have almost run out of room! Bookcases in every room except the bathroom. Stacks of books everywhere! So unfortunately I will succumb to progress and buy myself a Kindle so I can continue to read the new releases.
Also...please and thank you have never gone out of style, although it seems that way sometimes. I love the look on people's faces when I say please or thank you. They are shocked! But I just smile like I have the best secret in the world!


----------

